# Mixed Bag



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Took Firstflight and his son out to one of my favorite honey holes yesterday. Ended up with a nice mixed bag. Geese, mallards, gadwall, and ringnecks. When we arrived there were hundreds of ducks and geese on the water. At first light it was literally shoot and reload your gun as fast as you could. Should have ended up with a few more birds on the ground, but those can be attributed to poor shooting and gun malfunctions  We saw tons of divers, mallards, and even a few teal. The migration is on boys!!! Will be back out there soon


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

very nice, congrats on such a great hunt
[email protected]


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Very nice mixed bag guy's...You had open water and it drew them like a magnet would do to your steel shot.....I am sure where there was an open pocket of water there were Birds not to far away...JIM....CL....!$


----------



## noluck (Apr 13, 2004)

nice shoot. not to be a wise guy but the birds in the photo are not bluebills they are ring necks.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Congrats man! that's a great hunt.

I went to Mosquito yesterday to try and find or make some open water!
No go- its iced over real good- at least on the east side.

Were you at Erie?


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Yes i was a great hunt.. And i thank you for letting me and zack join you there ...need to bring more shells


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

noluck said:


> nice shoot. not to be a wise guy but the birds in the photo are not bluebills they are ring necks.


your right, I just double checked. i thought they were, but firstflight said they were bluebills  I haven't shot too many divers in my day. good eye


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

firstflight111 said:


> Yes i was a great hunt.. And i thank you for letting me and zack join you there ...need to bring more shells


no problem, hope you guys had fun. glad i could get you out for your birthday. too bad we couldn't get back at em today. i forsee two sick days in the near future...cough cough


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

BaddFish said:


> Congrats man! that's a great hunt.
> 
> Were you at Erie?


No, at a private spot in the south zone


----------



## noluck (Apr 13, 2004)

thank you, I love diver hunting. I am willing to join you to help with id anytime !$


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

nice shootin guys!


----------



## Luv2dukhnt (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice shootn.


----------

